# they assumed there would be room (future in the past)



## TMiguelT

I'm trying to find how you express English's 'future in the past' (I can't find any more grammatical term for this) in German.

It occurs when you consider an action in the past and then a second action that occurred after that but still in the past. English uses the past tense of 'will' (would).

Examples:

"They brought all their belongings along and assumed there *would be* room for them."

"I didn't understand it at the time, but I hoped it *would get* clearer as I progressed."

I'm not just after a translation of these sentences, rather an explanation of how this time relation is expressed in German Language.

Thanks for any thoughts that people have.


----------



## Hutschi

In these cases, it can be build similar, using "Konjunktiv".

_Sie brachten all ihre Sachen mit und nahmen an, es würde genügend Platz für sie geben.

Ich verstand es damals nicht, hoffte aber, es würde klarer werden, je länger ich mich damit beschäftige._ 

See also
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konjunktiv

Here is another example, it is from the Wikipedia.


> *Nachzeitigkeit des Geschehens in Bezug auf die Wiedergabe durch den Dritten*
> 
> _Tom berichtete, dass Daniel gleich in die Schule *gehen werde*._  (= indirekte Rede; der Gang in die Schule ist dem Bericht durch Tom  zeitlich nachgelagert; richtig ist daher der Konjunktiv I Futur)


(same source)


----------



## berndf

The choice of examples wasn't very fortunate because there are possible irrealis interpretations (_hope, assume_) and in German the irrealis can always be expressed with the Konjunktiv.
 
Let me try to construct an example of a pure historic future in the realis. Here is a sentence in the present involving an unconditional future action:
_He *goes* to the supermarket to buy some groceries and *takes* his briefcase with him because he *will go* straight to work afterwards._
The German equivalent of this sentence is:
_Er *geht* zum Supermarkt um einige Lebensmittel zu kaufen und *nimmt* seine Aktentasche mit, weil er anschließend gleich zur Arbeit *geht/gehen wird*._
In German, future can practically always be replaced by present as long as the context is clear.
 
Placing the scene in the past, we obtain in English:
_He *went* to the supermarket to buy some groceries and *took* his briefcase with him because he *would go* straight to work afterwards._
In German one could say:
_Er *ging* zum Supermarkt um einige Lebensmittel zu kaufen und *nahm* seine Aktentasche mit, weil er anschließend gleich zur Arbeit *ging*._
 
A past tense equivalent to _gehen wird_ analogous to English _would go_ does not exist. If you wanted to make it more explicit that there is a difference between the time of narration and the time of him going to work you would have to rephrase the sentence, e.g.:
_Er ging zum Supermarkt um einige Lebensmittel zu kaufen und nahm seine Aktentasche mit, weil er *vor hatte* anschließend gleich zur Arbeit *zu gehen*._
_He went to the supermarket to buy some groceries and took his briefcase with him because he *intended to go* straight to work afterwards._


----------



## Hutschi

_Er ging zum Supermarkt um einige Lebensmittel zu kaufen und nahm seine Aktentasche mit, *weil *er *anschließend *gleich zur Arbeit *gehen wollte*._
_ 
Ich denke, hier funktioniert "*weil *er *anschließend *zur Arbeit *ging*" nicht, weil es zum Erzählzeitpunkt nur Absicht war.
_
I think in this case there is another difficulty. It also expresses an intention, that is why "weil" (because of) together with  "zur Arbeit ging" does not work (there is a semantic problem). He did not know this at the time of the sentence whether he actually would go to work, or if somebody had broken a bottle of oil as in Bulgakov's "Master and Margarita" with the strange result that he died before going to work in an accident._
_
But following is very default:_

Er ging zum Supermarkt und anschließend zur Arbeit. 

Er begann __1965__, Russisch zu lernen, und zwei Jahre später fing er mit Englisch an.

As you see, in such cases we can use simple past together with explanations.

_
So we have to consider two cases:_
_

The future in the past is over/closed. I see it from now. (Narrator's time is now. He knows what happened.)
Weil er zu spät kam, musste er nachsitzen.  (This happened, it is for sure, if the narrator is not lying.)
Nachdem er eine Stunde gelernt hatte, ging er schlafen.
The future in the past is considered as in the future. So it is not determined yet (if you are not a fatalist.)

Weil er zu spät kam, würde er nachsitzen müssen.
Nachdem er es untersucht hatte, würde er schlauer sein.
If we compare it with future time,  only the second is relevant.


Weil er zu spät kommen wird, wird er nachsitzen müssen. (It contains uncertainty)
Wenn er nächste Woche die Prüfung besteht, kann er in Urlaub fahren. Sonst wird er die Prüfung wiederholen müssen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Er ging zum Supermarkt um einige Lebensmittel zu kaufen und nahm seine Aktentasche mit, *weil *er *anschließend *gleich zur Arbeit *gehen wollte*._





Hutschi said:


> _Ich denke, hier funktioniert "*weil *er *anschließend *zur Arbeit *ging*" nicht, weil es zum Erzählzeitpunkt nur Absicht war._


This is precisely the difference. In English you can formulate this in a way that it does not express a mere intention but a fact (_because he would go_). There is no equivalent in German.

Here is another pair of present/past narration time sentences involving a future:
_He is bitten by a deadly snake and because has no antidote he will die_
_He was bitten by a deadly snake and because he had no antidote he would die_
The first sentence is
_Er wird von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hat, wird er sterben_
in German. I have no idea how to represent the second one in German.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde sagen:

Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, würde er sterben müssen/war er dem Tode geweiht.

Entspricht das dem englischen Satz?


----------



## berndf

Eben nicht 100%. Im Englischen heißt es _er *wird *sterben_, Punktum! Aber transponiert in die Vergangenheit.

PS: Man kann sagen
_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, würde er sterben._
Aber weil _würde_ hier im Konjunktiv steht, hat der Satz doch noch eine Konnotation des sich von der Aussage Distanzierens (die Zukunft ist nicht sicher), die im Englischen völlig fehlt. Aber dies ist wohl die nächste Annäherung an das englische _historic future_, die möglich ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Würde es mit "Sollte" funktionieren?

_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, sollte er (schon bald) sterben._

(Aber das hat dann eben wieder einen anderen Beobachtungsstandpunkt.  "Schon bald" beseitigt das Manko zum Teil.)


_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, kam der Tod._

Das erfüllt die Bedingung der Unausweichlichkeit, und in "kam" ist die "Nachzeitigkeit" enthalten.

_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, war der Tod unausweichlich._
Hier wird der Status beschrieben, nicht die Handlung ...


----------



## berndf

Ja, so müsste man sich wohl behelfen.

Wenn eine explizite Zeitangabe vorkommt, die die Nachzeitigkeit anzeigt, kann man auch Präteritum verwenden:
_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, starb er einen Tag später._
Dies geht auch im Englischen:
_He was bitten by a deadly snake and because he had no antidote he died one day later._
Dies würde ich dann so analysieren, dass man durch ein Fortschreiten Lassen der Erzählzeit die Notwendigkeit für eine solche Zeitform umgangen hat.


----------



## Dan2

TMiguelT said:


> "They brought all their belongings along and assumed there *would be* room for them."
> 
> "I didn't understand it at the time, but I hoped it *would get* clearer as I progressed."





Hutschi said:


> In these cases, it can be build similar, using "Konjunktiv".
> 
> _Sie brachten all ihre Sachen mit und nahmen an, es würde genügend Platz für sie geben.
> 
> Ich verstand es damals nicht, hoffte aber, es würde klarer werden, je länger ich mich damit beschäftige._





berndf said:


> The choice of examples wasn't very fortunate because there are possible irrealis interpretations (_hope, assume_) and in German the irrealis can always be expressed with the Konjunktiv.


More specifically, the OP's sentences are simply non-committal with respect to realis/irrealis.  For ex., the first can quite naturally be expanded to either
_They brought all their belongings along and assumed there would be room for them, which indeed there was._
or
_They brought all their belongings along and assumed there would be room for them, but found the available space much too small._

Are you saying that Hutschi's translations are consistent only with an irrealis assumption on the part of the speaker?


berndf said:


> _He *goes* to the supermarket to buy some groceries and *takes* his briefcase with him because he *will go* straight to work afterwards._
> ...
> Placing the scene in the past, we obtain in English:
> _He *went* to the supermarket to buy some groceries and *took* his briefcase with him because he *would go* straight to work afterwards._


To my intuition, this construction is commonly used, and fully acceptable, in writing.  However I would not expect to hear it spoken; rather: _was planning to go, was expecting to go, _or just_ was going._


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Are you saying that Hutschi's translations are consistent only with an irrealis assumption on the part of the speaker?


Yes, because _würde_ is unambiguously Konjunktiv II. Indikativ Präteritum is _wurde_ and none of these translations would work:
_Sie brachten all ihre Sachen mit und nahmen an, es *wurde genügend Platz für sie geben.
Ich verstand es damals nicht, hoffte aber, es *wurde klarer werden, je länger ich mich damit beschäftige._


----------



## Hutschi

If I understood the question (in#1) correctly, it was not about 1:1 translation of grammatical forms but about how it works in German.
In German we often use the Konjunktiv (I or II, depending on context).

I will give an example:

Er wusste, wenn er kein Gegengift erhielte, würde der Tod kommen.

In the original question we have "assumed" , "understand" and "hoped" - in these cases I do not see any problem with conjunctive.
In other cases there are other possibilities to express the times. In some cases you may have to use other constructions or idioms to keep the meaning.

I think, that in many cases the context helps.

In the special case: "Er wusste, der Tod würde kommen." "würde" is clear because of "wusste". There is no daubt that he would die. There is no condition.

But in "Er wusste, der Tod würde kommen, wenn er keine Medizin bekäme." it is reversed, and there is a condition.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In the special case: "Er wusste, der Tod würde kommen." "würde" is clear because of "wusste". There is no daubt that he would die. There is no condition.


Why then do we use Konjunktiv II here and cannot use Indikativ? After all, we use Indikative in Präsens:
_Er weiß, der Tod wird kommen._


----------



## Hutschi

I think it is a kind of indirect speech. I am not sure.
But you can use indicative here, too.

_Er wusste, der Tod wird kommen.

I am not sure about: Er wusste, der Tod werde kommen.

_But I think this is stile for literature rather than coll. language.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I think it is a kind of indirect speech. I am not sure.
> But you can use indicative here, too.
> 
> _Er wusste, der Tod wird kommen._


In your understanding, it is clear that wird is relative to narration time and not realative to now?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> In your understanding, it is clear that wird is relative to narration time and not relative to now?


 _
Er wusste, der Tod wird kommen.
_
Yes, I think this is clear. The time is when he recognized it in this context.
And it is clear from context that it is not the death because of age.

Another one is:
Er wusste, der Tod kommt.


----------



## Dan2

Vielleicht wäre die folgende Zusammenfassung hilfreich (wenn sie richtig ist!).

_werden _hat drei verschiedene Verwendungen:

1. = englisches "become": _Er wird alt._
2. Um das Passiv zu bilden: _Er wird (von der Polizei) gesucht._
3. Um das Futur zu bilden: _Er wird essen._

_werden _hat ein Präteritum (_wurde, -est,_ ...); dieses Präteritum kann aber nur in den ersten zwei Fällen verwendet werden, um eine entsprechende Vergangenheitsform zu konstruieren:

1. _Er wird alt => Er wurde alt._
2. _Er wird gesucht => Er wurde gesucht._
3. _Er ist hungrig und wird (bald) essen => *Er war hungrig und wurde (bald) essen._

[In geschriebenem Englisch (in Erzählungen) aber:
3. _He is hungry and will (soon) eat => He was hungry and would (soon) eat._]


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _
> Er wusste, der Tod wird kommen.
> _
> Yes, I think this is clear. The time is when he recognized it in this context.
> And it is clear from context that it is not the death because of age.
> 
> Another one is:
> Er wusste, der Tod kommt.


This again only works because these kind of sentences do not talk about _XXX-ing_ directly but about _knowing, thinking, wishing, fearing, doubling, saying, etc. XXX_ and use constructs similar to the irrealis. In sentences asserting directly something about _XXX-ing_ in the future relative to the past, this trick doesn't work:
_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, *wird* er sterben.
_The above sentence implies that he is still alive now. I see no way to find an equivalent of
_He was bitten by a deadly snake and because he had no antidote he would die
_without altering the contents of the sentence, i.e. replacing the indicative by subjunctive which as semantic implications or changing the statement to an assertion about _knowing to die_ or about_ death approaching_ rather then simply about _dying_._

_In practice, this isn't a real problem because you will always find a way to phrase such a statement in a way that avoids the need of an indicative historic future. The point is just that you should be prepared to rephrase your statement when translating from English rather than finding an exact semantic equivalent.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Vielleicht wäre die folgende Zusammenfassung hilfreich (wenn sie richtig ist!).
> 
> _werden _hat drei verschiedene Verwendungen:
> 
> 1. = englisches "become": _Er wird alt._
> 2. Um das Passiv zu bilden: _Er wird (von der Polizei) gesucht._
> 3. Um das Futur zu bilden: _Er wird essen._
> 
> _werden _hat ein Präteritum (_wurde, -est,_ ...); dieses Präteritum kann aber nur in den ersten zwei Fällen verwendet werden, um eine entsprechende Vergangenheitsform zu konstruieren:
> 
> 1. _Er wird alt => Er wurde alt._
> 2. _Er wird gesucht => Er wurde gesucht._
> 3. _Er ist hungrig und wird (bald) essen => *Er war hungrig und wurde (bald) essen._
> 
> [In geschriebenem Englisch (in Erzählungen) aber:
> 3. _He is hungry and will (soon) eat => He was hungry and would (soon) eat._]


I'll subscribe to that.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> In sentences asserting directly something about _XXX-ing_ in the future relative to the past, this trick doesn't work:
> _Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, *wird* er sterben. ..._



I am aware that there is no exact semantic equivalent. If you take "exact" as "exact" there are very few translations exact.

The question is "what is exact enough?"

For "would" my dictionary gives "sollte", "wollte", and "würde". I suppose none of them is exact in all situations.

But following works:
_Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, sollte er sterben._

This is an additional German way to indicate future in the past. 

It is not exactly the same in syntax, but semantically it is near.
"Sollte", however, has also different meanings. In the given sentence it does not mean "meant to", but it lost such meanings. It is has only grammatical function here, compared with "ich soll Kartoffeln schälen". 

But this phrase (sollte er sterben) is only mostly used in literatur.

Compare: "Er sollte sterben, aber er wurde gerettet". Here "sollte" has the meaning "someone wanted him to die ... - this is very different.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I am aware that there is no exact semantic equivalent. If you take "exact" as "exact" there are very few translations exact.
> 
> The question is "what is exact enough?"


No disagreement. My point has about the difference in the tense system logic I think one should be aware of.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe gerade in einem aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzten Text diese Konstruktion gehört:
_..., und darum notwendig werden mochte._

Wahrscheinlich heißt es im Ausgangssatz:
_..., and therefore would become necessary._


----------



## ekuhnos

While I agree that English and German have very different time/tense systems, I also think that the 'futureness' of "would" in these contexts can be overstated. "He carried his briefcase because he would go to work later" does not necessarily have to end with him actually going to work. He might still be interrupted. "Would," after all, can still be translated as 'wollte'. The German "würde" may be less certain than "would", but the English is not that totally clear without further context.

In certain contexts, "sollte" is the form of choice: "An einem kalten Morgen verließ Claire die Stadt, in die sie später wie eine Rachegöttin zurückkehren sollte." This could also be done in English ('was to return'). For both, the "would" or "würde" construction would work equally well.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich habe gerade in einem aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzten Text diese Konstruktion gehört:
> _..., und darum notwendig werden mochte._
> 
> Wahrscheinlich heißt es im Ausgangssatz:
> _..., and therefore would become necessary._



"Mochte" ist in diesem Kontext (möglicherweise) ebenfalls eine Zukunftsform in der Vergangenheit. 

Ich denke, es hängt vom Kontext ab, was "mochte" hier genau bedeutet, also ob es eine Möglichkeit der Wahl oder einen vorbestimmten Ablauf darstellt.

In einer sehr ähnlichen Konstruktion wird es geklärt:_
Es mochte darum notwendig werden, weil er krank war.
=
Es kann sein, dass es darum notwendig wurde, weil er krank war.
_ 
Der Stil ist literarisch, in der Umgangssprache habe ich es eher noch nicht gehört.


----------



## berndf

Ja, der Stil des Textes war sehr literarisch.


----------



## Xander2024

berndf said:


> Er ging zum Supermarkt um einige Lebensmittel zu kaufen und nahm seine Aktentasche mit, weil er *vor hatte* anschließend gleich zur Arbeit *zu gehen*.


 
Hello Berndf,

Warum ist es "er vor hatte..."? Wird es nicht zusammengeschrieben?

Danke.


----------



## berndf

Weil _vorhaben _zur Gruppe der trennbaren Verben gehört. 

In diesem Fall schreibt man es aber dennoch zusammen. Meine Schreibung ober war falsch.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> In the special case: "Er wusste, der Tod würde kommen." "würde" is clear  because of "wusste". There is no daubt that he would die. There is no  condition.





Dan2 said:


> 3. _Er ist hungrig und wird (bald) essen => *Er war hungrig und wurde (bald) essen._


In diesem Fall kann mann auch sagen: "wurde" is clear because of "Er war hungrig". There is no daubt that he would eat". Warum denn im ersten Fall "der Tod _würde _kommen", wogegen im zweiten "_wurde _essen"?


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> In diesem Fall kann mann auch sagen: "wurde" is clear because of "Er war hungrig". There is no daubt that he would eat". Warum denn im ersten Fall "der Tod _würde _kommen", wogegen im zweiten "_wurde _essen"?



"Wurde" ist grammatisch falsch. Das wird durch das "*"-Zeichen am Beginn des Satzes angezeigt. "*" bedeutet, dass der folgende Teil ungrammatisch ist. Das mag verwirren, wenn man es mit einer Hervorhebung in einer Liste vergleicht.
Der Satz diente dem "rein" grammatischen Vergleich mit der englischen Form.


----------



## dec-sev

Noch was:


> _Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, *wird* er sterben.
> _The above sentence implies that he is still alive now.


Aslo, der Mann wurde von einer Schalge gebissen, Gegengrif hatte er kein, aber der Satz soll mich daran denken machen, dass der Mann noch lebt. Und das ist wegen "wird". Richtig?
Ein anderes Beispiel:

Der Spieler wurde schwer verletzt und ins Krankenhaus für weitere Untersuchung geliefert wurde, und am folgenden Sonntag *wird* er nicht spielen. 

Muss ich es so verstehen, dass trotz der pessimistischen Erwartungen speilte doch der Spieler am Sonntag?


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Noch was:
> A_ls_o, der Mann wurde von einer Sch_lan_ge gebissen, Gegeng_ift_ hatte er keines, aber der Satz soll mich daran denken machen_ (besser: denken lassen)_, dass der Mann noch lebt. Und das ist wegen "wird". Richtig?


*Ja.
*


> Ein anderes Beispiel:
> 
> Der Spieler wurde schwer verletzt und in d_as_ Krankenhaus für weitere Untersuchung_en_ _ein_geliefert, und am folgenden Sonntag *wird* er nicht spielen.
> 
> Muss ich es so verstehen, dass  _der Spieler _trotz der pessimistischen Erwartungen _doch  _am Sonntag _spielte_?


_*Nein*. Es ist eine Vorhersage, dass er nicht spielen wird, oder eine Nachbetrachtung, dass er tatsächlich nicht gespielt hat._
Die Vorhersage ist aber dabei dadurch gesichert, dass sie der Autor traf, der ja weiß, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> _ Es ist eine Vorhersage, dass er nicht spielen wird, oder eine Nachbetrachtung, dass er tatsächlich nicht gespielt hat._
> Die Vorhersage ist aber dabei dadurch gesichert, dass sie der Autor traf, der ja weiß, wie es weitergeht.


Das verwirrt mich, muss ich gestanden, da die beiden Sätzen mir identisch scheinen zu sein. Ich meine, im ersten Satz gibt es alle Voraussetzungen dafür, dass der Mann stirb, im zweiten spricht alles dafür, dass der Spieler das Spiel am Sonntag vermissen muss. Im beiden Fällen gibt es "wird", was im ersten Fall alle Erwartungen, dass der Mann sterben wird, nivelliert und solle den Eindrück machen, dass der Man jetzt am Leben bleibt. Im Beispliel mit dem Spieler ist es nicht der Fall. Ich verstehe nicht warum. Mit deinen Worten könnte ich ebenso sagen: "Es ist eine Vorhersage, dass er leben wird, oder eine Nachtrachtung, dass er tatsächlich gelebt hat." Warum im ersten Fall "ja", wogegen "nein" im zweiten, verstehe ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## TMiguelT

Thanks for all the responses. I suppose what I have learnt is that most of the time, the english 'would' in the future-past seems to be attached to some sort of subjunctive-like situation.



			
				Dan2 said:
			
		

> More specifically, the OP's sentences are simply non-committal with respect to realis/irrealis.



I totally agree.

The 'purely historical future' turns out to be awkward and not very idiomatic:



			
				berndf said:
			
		

> _He *went* to the supermarket to buy some groceries and *took* his briefcase with him because he *would go* straight to work afterwards._



It seems that when formulating German sentences, one needs to decide whether Konjunktiv is required because there is a subjunctive meaning being expressed. It turns out that German doesn't seem to have a very clear 'future-in-the-past' but, neither, it seems, does English.


----------



## dec-sev

TMiguelT said:


> I suppose what I have learnt is that most of the time, the english 'would' in the future-past seems to be attached to some sort of subjunctive-like situation.


What are subjunctive like situations? Could you please give an example?


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Das verwirrt mich, muss ich gestanden, da die beiden Sätzen mir identisch scheinen zu sein. Ich meine, im ersten Satz gibt es alle Voraussetzungen dafür, dass der Mann stirb, im zweiten spricht alles dafür, dass der Spieler das Spiel am Sonntag vermissen muss. Im beiden Fällen gibt es "wird", was im ersten Fall alle Erwartungen, dass der Mann sterben wird, nivelliert und solle den Eindrück machen, dass der Man jetzt am Leben bleibt. Im Beispliel mit dem Spieler ist es nicht der Fall. Ich verstehe nicht warum. Mit deinen Worten könnte ich ebenso sagen: "Es ist eine Vorhersage, dass er leben wird, oder eine Nachtrachtung, dass er tatsächlich gelebt hat." Warum im ersten Fall "ja", wogegen "nein" im zweiten, verstehe ich wirklich nicht.


Das meine ich nicht so.
Im ersten Fall betrachte ich es vom Erzählzeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit, aber vor dem Ereignis. Im zweiten Fall betrachte ich es komplexer. Der Erzähler erzählt es nach dem Ereignis und kennt das Resultat, schiebt aber den Erzählzeitpunkt vor das Resultat.

In einer Erzählung oder einem Roman weiß ich nicht, wie es ausgeht, meist will ich es zu Beginn auch noch nicht wissen. Dabei steht aber schon alles fest, denn sie ist ja gedruckt. (In Englisch würde dastehen: "Spoiler warning).


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Das meine ich nicht so.
> Im ersten Fall betrachte ich es vom Erzählzeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit, aber vor dem Ereignis.


Und was ist der Erzählzeitpunkt und was ist das Ereignis im ersten Fall?



> _Er wurde von einer tödlichen Schlange gebissen, und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, *wird* er sterben.
> _The above sentence implies that he is still alive now.


Um es zu wissen, ob der Mann jetzt am Leben ist, oder nicht, muss der Ehrählzeitpunkt im Präsenz liegen, glaube ich. Nur in deisem Fall ergäbe der Satz irgendeine Logik. 

Peter und Brungo sind im Wald. Um 12.00 wurde Peter von einer Schlange gebissen. Sie haben kein Gegengriff. Zu dieser Zeitpunkt sieht alles so aus, dass Peter sterben muss. Drei Tage passen, aber Peter ist nicht gestorben und jetzt gibt es keinen Hinweis, dass er sterben wird. Also, der Satz wurde nach drei Tagen gesagt, mit anderen Worten, zum Zeitpunkt, wenn wir wissen, dass der Biß keinen Tod als Folge gehabt hat. Um 12.05 wurde es geglaubt, dass Peter sterben würde. Das ist nicht passiert, und _jetzt_ kann man sagen: "_und weil er kein Gegengift hatte, *wird* er sterben."
_Oder verstehe ich noch etwas falsch?_
_


----------



## Hutschi

Nehmen wir den Fall:

Vor drei Tagen passierte Folgendes:

Peter sagte: Mich hat eine Schlange gebissen. Bruno sagte: "Wenn du kein Gegenmittel erhältst, wirst du sterben."
Umgesetzt ist das:
_Bruno sagte, wenn er kein Gegenmittel erhielte, würde Peter sterben (müssen)._
Das ist indirekte Rede.

Aber in einem "narrativen", erzählerischem Stil kann man die Geschichte erzählen:

Die Erzählung handelt vom Tode Peters:
Peter erhielt kein Gegenmittel, als er von der Schlange gebissen wurde. Im weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte wird er an Altersschwäche sterben.

Die Erzählung handelt vom Überleben Peters:
Um 12.05 schien sicher, dass Peter sterben würde. Er starb nicht, 
jetzt kann man sagen: "_und obwohl er kein Gegengift hatte, *starb er nicht*."

_Die Erzählung handelt vom Überleben Peters nach dem Schlangenbiss und einem folgenden Unfall, den der Autor schon kennt, der aber in der Vergangenheit liegt:
_... aber er wird im Verlauf der weiteren Handlung wird er an einem Verkehrsunfall sterben.
_
Nicht beachtet haben wir in allen Fällen den Wahrheitsgehalt. Es kann auch ein Irrtum oder eine Lüge sein, und so der Verwirrung des Lesers dienen, zum Beispiel in einem Krimi._
_Allerdings gibt es das ungeschriebene Gesetz, dass der Autor nicht lügt. Eine Gestalt im Buch kann das aber durchaus.


----------

